# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Projet iut code vhdl

## mathieu_iut_GEII

Bonjour, je suis en iut GEII, nous avons un projet a faire et toute la classe est bloqu...

Nous devons bloqu le choix d'un bouton durant deux tats. De plus, nous devons utiliser un bouton pour pouvoir changer d'tat.

Voici le code:


```

```

----------


## mith06

Bonjour,

A premire vue je dirais :


```

```

Petit conseil : N'essayez pas de faire autre chose que du SYNCHRONNE dans un CPLD ou un FPGA.

C'est  dire ne rien mettre d'autre qu'une horloge ou un reset dan la liste de sensibilit d'un process.

Bon courage.

----------

